# My Dads New Hood Emblem



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Story is my dad has rolled/tipped over his Teryx 3 times twice with in 1 hr. So not sure who originated it but he has recieved the nick name flipper. Well my mom hooked him up with a sweet new "Hood Emblem!"
















Thought it was pretty funny and wanted to share.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha ha! Clever


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

is that painted on or a sticker?


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

funny ..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That's awsome! 


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol that is sweet!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ha ha nice Im still waiting to see some pics of the radial laws and M12 on the teryx.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Your mom must be a real hoot!


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

That is acrylic paint it will wash off. She free handed it from a picture off the computer. Yes she is a pretty good artist. Been doing it before i was born. 
Brent i got some on my cell phone i just gotta get them transferred to Photobucket. I didnt have wifi service when i tried last night. I got my snorkels done to dont have pics yet but they look pretty good. IMO lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

would spraying some clear on it save it for a while...thats what i do to my stickers..i think its different with paint though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!


----------

